# WTF is a life coach?



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

And would going to one be useful for someone like me, trying to get my life together but struggling with SA? Or would it be a waste of money?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i charge 20/hr


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

meepie said:


> i charge 20/hr


Your free trial has not been very useful


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

If I had the money, I would totally get myself a life coach. I imagine it would be so much more useful than regular-degular therapy. Someone there supporting you helping you make life decisions.....aww man that's dream of mine.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Sounds useless.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

I can see the benefit in having someone you are accountable to, so when things aren't going well, they give a little push. The right life coach or mentor can help. When I was in school, I had tutors/mentors, and they pushed me to improve. I knew I was accountable, so I worked harder. Was I more productive because I was accountable? Yes, absolutely.

Do they say anything you havn;t heard before? In most cases, no. But, sometimes hearing the same old stuff in a whole new way makes a great difference.

I owe a lot of life experiences that I could only have experienced with great courage, and that courage came from just a bit of an extra push.

Of course they should be compensated. It can be expensive. If I had the extra income I would hire a few mentors. I don't think it is crazy. Many successful people have been grateful towards their mentors/life coaches.

Thank You.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

like less educated and qualified psychiatrists who can follow you around in your daily life to tell you what kind of muffins to eat in order to maximize your confidence


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I imagine they are failed psychiatrists and therapists that label themselves as something new: ''life coach''(really ****ty term) in order to be able to milk a buck out of naive people.



> Critics see life coaching as akin to psychotherapy but without restrictions, oversight, regulation, or established ethical policies.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

NE2 said:


> Your free trial has not been very useful


ok i charge 1 cent an hour OKAY


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Better off with a life coach than a psychiatrist. I don't really know the world of non-psychologist life coaches but I'm sure they exist. Most psychologists list "life coaching" in their specialties.
I seriously wouldn't pay any more than a few dollars out of my pocket for anyone to give me therapy or life advice, clinical setting or not. Psychologists get all this training, but most end up like stupidly expensive friends/parental-figures that push you to spend and see a psych as well who will charge often an even more outrageous amount.

@*meepie* you reminded me of this










Relationship counselors though.... I'd pay more for that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well the problem is that its mostly pseudoscience and pop psychology, from what I have seen. I have only ever met a couple of life coaches, but they both were the NLP types, with a whole repertoire of bull****ty non proven therapies under their belts. 

They also spouted the kind of motivational, dualistic nonsense that makes my blood boil. 

There might be decent life coaches out there though, I could envision a more hands on role for a CBT therapist for example, one which goes out with you into the real world and helps you apply techniques in the wild. 

This however wasn't the kind of life coach I have met.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My guess would be it's something like voluntary brainwashing.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Someone you pay to be your supportive fake friend?


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

You don't have to pay for one, when you can follow one on Youtube. Maybe a good place to start if you're skeptical but curious (like me).

The problem with a life coach is that they may throw you in at the deep end. Not always though, but if they're like dating coaches, then they will. Likely because they're not going to be working with you for years to come as what you really need is baby steps which takes years. Plus if they're such experts on life, do they really understand what it's like to have SA?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Probably like this guy, for people though^^


----------



## RibbleRabble (Dec 18, 2014)

Nibs said:


> Someone there supporting you helping you make life decisions.....aww man that's dream of mine.


My family does this for me for free.


----------

